# Accon Prosys wo erhältlich?



## tyr777 (5 November 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche das Programm Accon Prosys (ich besuche momentan die Technikerschule und dort verwenden wir dieses Programm). Ich hab durch google erfahren, dass man das Programm wohl mal bei Delta Logic herunterladen konnte, aber auf der aktuellen Internetseite scheints das nicht mehr zu geben.
Weiß jemand, wo man das Programm runterladen kann?

Gruß


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 November 2010)

tyr777 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche das Programm Accon Prosys (ich besuche momentan die Technikerschule und dort verwenden wir dieses Programm). Ich hab durch google erfahren, dass man das Programm wohl mal bei Delta Logic herunterladen konnte, aber auf der aktuellen Internetseite scheints das nicht mehr zu geben.
> Weiß jemand, wo man das Programm runterladen kann?
> ...



ACCON-ProSys wurde schon vor vielen Jahren abgekündigt und auch der Support dafür wurde schon vor langer Zeit eingestellt. Deshalb ist dieses Produkt auch nicht mehr bei uns im Downloadbereich zu finden.


----------



## tyr777 (5 November 2010)

Danke für die Info. 
Falls jemand trotzdem irgendeine Quelle weiß, wo man es noch bekommt, wäre ganz gut, da wir es ja in der Schule benutzen und ich es ganz gerne auch zuhause aufm Rechner hätte zum Üben.

Gruß


----------



## Lars Weiß (6 November 2010)

tyr777 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Falls jemand trotzdem irgendeine Quelle weiß, wo man es noch bekommt, wäre ganz gut, da wir es ja in der Schule benutzen und ich es ganz gerne auch zuhause aufm Rechner hätte zum Üben.
> 
> Gruß



Zur Info, die "Info" kam vom Entwickler perönlich


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 November 2010)

tyr777 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> Falls jemand trotzdem irgendeine Quelle weiß, wo man es noch bekommt, wäre ganz gut, da wir es ja in der Schule benutzen und ich es ganz gerne auch zuhause aufm Rechner hätte zum Üben.
> 
> Gruß



Dann einfach in der Schule nachfragen. Diese darf es den Schülern zum Üben mitgeben.


----------



## tyr777 (9 November 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Dann einfach in der Schule nachfragen. Diese darf es den Schülern zum Üben mitgeben.




OK, Danke. Werd die beim nächsten Unterricht den Lehrer fragen.

Gruß


----------

